
Summer reading suggestions from scientist Harold Varmus - sciadvance
https://directorsblog.nih.gov/2016/08/09/summer-reading-suggestions-from-scientists-harold-varmus/
======
BabyByBlue
I really enjoyed Age of Wonder. Good to see a Nobel Prize-winning scientist
enjoyed it, too.

------
sciadvance
Wow! Who knew it would take a scientist to make me consider reading
Middlemarch!!

